# Jaure animal rescue colorado



## Jaurefamily13 (Dec 1, 2014)

We have 2 female rescues that are ready to be adopted. About 5-6 months old and very sweet! One white and one hooded. Must be adopted together. Anyone interested in colorado??


----------



## Jaurefamily13 (Dec 1, 2014)

I got a few pics this morning of these 2 cuties. They need forever homes ASAP! They are absolutley sweet. If I didnt have 2 males, i'd keep these ladies! I will try and get better pics tonight.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

What cuties!!!! I wish I didn't have so many babies I needed to find homes for or I would be all over that!


----------



## Jaurefamily13 (Dec 1, 2014)

They are the sweetest babies! They are cuddly as heck


----------



## Jaurefamily13 (Dec 1, 2014)

New pics! These babies are still available for adoption!


----------

